# Sports Direct Protein bars



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone use them? There only a pound each don't taste too bad and have 30g of protein, they do have 16gof carbs though which are mostly sugars.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol at 'use' protein bars.

do you inject them?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> lol at 'use' protein bars.
> 
> do you inject them?


I don't see anything wrong with saying that...


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

really we do `use` food..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> lol at 'use' protein bars.
> 
> do you inject them?




This is you in your avi



Warman said:


> really we do `use` food..


Yes, as energy


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 91993
> 
> 
> This is you in your avi


haha yes.

OP, whats the nutritional profile like other than the protein and carbs you have mentioned.

Might be good as a post-workout snack instead of a shake with that much sugars.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had on the other week as i was shoping for holidays clothes was straving and seen them thought **** why not wasnt to bad bit to chewy for me tho


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

most protein bars do tend to be very chewy, they also tend to leave that weird texture in the mouth after as well. I'd love to find one with the taste and texture of a mars bar


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

squatthis said:


> most protein bars do tend to be very chewy, they also tend to leave that weird texture in the mouth after as well. I'd love to find one with the taste and texture of a mars bar


Ino theres a few what ant to bad tho ones called wielder of something like that also vyomax do a good flapjack


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Does anyone use them? There only a pound each don't taste too bad and have 30g of protein, they do have 16gof carbs though which are mostly sugars.


m8, is it these ones you are on about?

http://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-protein-bar-763161


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Lonsdale bars are very good, imo.

Hate choc-mint but choc-orange are nice.

Vyomax protein flapjacks are also very good and proper flapjacks which to me matters - not that high on protein but who cares when they are affordable and very tasty!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Guvnor said:


> Lonsdale bars are very good, imo.
> 
> Hate choc-mint but choc-orange are nice.
> 
> Vyomax protein flapjacks are also very good and proper flapjacks which to me matters - not that high on protein but who cares when they are affordable and very tasty!


the vyomax ones are terrible though, handier to have a glass of milk or nurishment drink lol


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

squatthis said:


> most protein bars do tend to be very chewy, they also tend to leave that weird texture in the mouth after as well. I'd love to find one with the taste and texture of a mars bar


Try Maxi Muscle ones mate, promax [not the diet one] they taste exactly like a Mars bar.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

alan1971 said:


> m8, is it these ones you are on about?
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-protein-bar-763161


Yes the very ones. I got the amounts wrong though it's more like 32g of protein and 22g carbs. I think they are quite good mainly because they are only a pound each rather than 2.50 which is the average. And even if there is a lot of carbs (not sure how they compare to other bars) its still better than any other snack you might buy when your starving.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Never really used shop protein bars, always made my own when I do have them, which isn't often


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds good for a pound


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

squatthis said:


> most protein bars do tend to be very chewy, they also tend to leave that weird texture in the mouth after as well. I'd love to find one with the taste and texture of a mars bar


Best tasting bar I have come across, along with texture as well, is ISS Oh Yeah! bars. I just got another box of Choc Fudge Brownie ones, they are like eating ferrero rochers / Kinder Buenos.



Mark_08 said:


> Try Maxi Muscle ones mate, promax [not the diet one] they taste exactly like a Mars bar... *that's come out of a Dog's ****.*


Fixed that for you buddy.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Best tasting bar I have come across, along with texture as well, is ISS Oh Yeah! bars. I just got another box of Choc Fudge Brownie ones, they are like eating ferrero rochers / Kinder Buenos.
> 
> Fixed that for you buddy.


I take it you didn't like them then buddy?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i used to make my own flapjacks, really easy. Tasted nice. cheap as fook.

Unfortunately they don't travel well as they don't have all the junk in them to bind them and make them firm at room temperature. But i'd rather that than loads of transfat and artificial ****e


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> the vyomax ones are terrible though, handier to have a glass of milk or nurishment drink lol


I like them but then taste is very subjective. I did eat them after some dry, chewy protein bars though! 

They are proper flapjacks so mostly carbs which is alright - I used to eat flapjacks that were what about 140-150g so each one was like 600kcal and you could eat a few of these easily!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I take it you didn't like them then buddy?


Nah not for me matey. In fact I regard Maximuscles products as some of the biggest tripe out there, nearly in the same league as the joke that is.... LA Muscle.. Lol


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Yes the very ones. I got the amounts wrong though it's more like 32g of protein and 22g carbs. I think they are quite good mainly because they are only a pound each rather than 2.50 which is the average. And even if there is a lot of carbs (not sure how they compare to other bars) its still better than any other snack you might buy when your starving.


cool nice one, will pop down to the local store and try a few different flavours.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Home Physique said:


> Nah not for me matey. In fact I regard Maximuscles products as some of the biggest tripe out there, nearly in the same league as the joke that is.... LA Muscle.. Lol


I know what you mean mate, i saw 12 for £12 pounds so thought I try it and was impressed but ideally i want to make my own ones.

Which ones if any do you like?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i do the cnp ones which work out cheaper than that its 18.99 for 24 i think

ive put them on ebay on offer


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cnp flapjacks are great very well priced too


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I know what you mean mate, i saw 12 for £12 pounds so thought I try it and was impressed but ideally i want to make my own ones.
> 
> Which ones if any do you like?


Well I was in Sports Direct today getting my wardrobe in (with me being from Hull, Sports Direct is like our Armani) and low and behold those protein bars are at the till.

99p a pop. Remembered this thread and though f*ck it. So I got three of the Choc fudge ones (not feeling the other flavours).

Nutritionally, they are bang on. 99p for 30g of Protein is cheap eating too.

Taste - pleasantly surprised. Tastes nice, more fudgey than Choc fudge but hey ho. Slight artificial kick.

Texture - Standard protein bar. No texture at all. Chewy and paste like. Very similar to USN Pure Protein bars in that respect.

Appearance - Looks like a rectangle bar of brown. Cracked at the edges exposing the insides (cheap and thin coating).

All in all, not that bad. Will probably buy more.

My all time favourite Bar - ISS Oh Yeah! Bar in Choc Fudge Brownie, nothing comes close.

I've tried to date -

Cytosport Muscle Milk Bar

USN Pure Protein Bar

Supreme Protein Bar

PureProtein Protein Bar

ISS Oh Yeah Bar

ON Whey Crisp Bar

CNP Pro Flapjack

CNP ProBar XS

Maximuscle Cyclone Bar

Maximuscle Pro Max Bar

Sci-Mx Pro Flapjack

...and I'm sure there's a load more I have forgotten. Want to try Met-Rx Colossal 100 when I'm not cutting... Serious calories in that f*cker!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer the nutrisport ones in tesco, their free when you eat them whilst doing your shopping.


----------



## Muttley89 (Apr 18, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I prefer the nutrisport ones in tesco, their free when you eat them whilst doing your shopping.


Haha quality. So are the chicken nuggets.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Does anyone use them? There only a pound each don't taste too bad and have 30g of protein, they do have 16gof carbs though which are mostly sugars.





alan1971 said:


> m8, is it these ones you are on about?
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-protein-bar-763161


I've had these a few times. I love them and the fact they are 99p is fantastic. I will be buying 100 in a week or so as i plan to eat 3 a day for the next few months


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldnt touch anything from sports direct - especially a protein bar...they sponsor the great unwashed across the tyne lol yuck  now would you really use a protein bar after looking at the fat physique of big fat ashley? Hmm I didnt think so hes sponsored by pukka pies lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Only thing Sports Direct is good for is cheap gym wear...


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I prefer the nutrisport ones in tesco, their free when you eat them whilst doing your shopping.


I like your style


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Think I will try one of these later when im passing by, Although wouldnt be surprised if the Carlisle shop didn't have them :thumbdown:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Does anyone use them? There only a pound each don't taste too bad and have 30g of protein, they do have 16gof carbs though which are mostly sugars.


i used to have 3 ed lol but got sick of them after i ate about 2boxed, i burnt my taste buds out haha, only 1 i like now is strawberry+cream, but even now i dont buy them, good amount of protein tho and at 99p cant go wrong


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

popped into my local sports direct store and picked up all four flavours of protein bars they sell, only eaten the strawberry and cream one so far , and it tastes quite nice, its not chewy at all.

will find out what the ohers are like in the next few days.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

had the choc fudge one earlier, it tastes very nice.lol


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

I have buy this bars : " PEAK BODY PRO50 BARS " with good taste, 50 gr of protein with 12.4 gr of corbo and 8.7 gr of fat


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> m8, is it these ones you are on about?
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-protein-bar-763161


Always ****es me off when they don't put the ingredients on there.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Why not just mix some peanut butter with chocolate whey, wrap in cling film and stick them in the fridge to set.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> Why not just mix some peanut butter with chocolate whey, wrap in cling film and stick them in the fridge to set.


Yeah and perhaps add some oats/oat bran to help with the texture.

Actually I'm gonna try something similar to this soon.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

had the choc mint one earlier, thats taste good aswell.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Never had these, but the Proto-pure bars in holland and barrett are the nicest tasting protein bar ive ever had. The peanut one tastes just like a snickers bar, and the strawberry shortcake is amasing too 

Expensive though at 2.89 a go


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Just bought some Chocolate Orange ones, tasted great.


----------

